# Mailserver - Postfix - change bounce - delivery via



## SemFLY (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi )

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p8
Postfix 3.6.0,1
Dovecot, MySQL, Spamassassin and etc...

Postfix.
Enable bounce messages.

I send test mail and when receiving email(delivery report from server).
I see message


```
This is the mail system at host mail.mydomain.net.

Your message was successfully delivered to the destination(s)
listed below. If the message was delivered to mailbox you will
receive no further notifications. Otherwise you may still receive
notifications of mail delivery errors from other systems.

                   The mail system

<mybox@mydomain.net>: delivered via spamassassin service
```

Found information about this moment.
This is DNS(Delivery Status Notification) - http://www.postfix.org/DSN_README.html#compat
But how changing this, can't catch this moment from documentation.

How i can change this part _"....delivery via spamassassin"_ ?
Tell me, please.


----------

